# 1/11/14 IASCA Florida event



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Kind of surprised by the number of competitors and people interested in the bass competitions. Have to say its not too much fun being the only SQ car to show up though! Come on out SQ folks and demo those systems.


----------



## BevoBlitzN (Sep 13, 2013)

I had plans to attend but had to work, hopefully I can make the next one. Where are you located? I'm up near Ocala.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

That's great. Its in Sarasota this Sun. Triple point event. What class do you compete in?


----------

